# IE Security Flaw



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2008)

Major flaw revealed in Internet Explorer; users urged to switch : Christopher Null : Yahoo! Tech (December 16, 2008)


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Andrew. This IE security flaw seems to potentially open up our PayPal and banking passwords to hackers. Has anyone switched to other browsing software? I see Firefox 3 is out now.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Andrew.

Just made the switch.


This gets tiresome. Someone always manages to break Microsoft. Grr.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 17, 2008)

Last time I tried to install one of these, no go.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 17, 2008)

I just installed Firefox 3. It is definitely much faster than IE.


----------



## jambo (Dec 17, 2008)

I have installed Firfox. However there are some applications that do not work as well using Firefox as they did with IE. Unless Firefox 3 has ironed these issues out


----------



## turmeric (Dec 17, 2008)

I will check with my ISP. For now, my settings are high, which is a pain in the ... neck. For instance, when I post this the computer will warn me that I may be sending personal information and ask me if I really want to post...


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 17, 2008)

I just started using Google Chrome. It has some nice features, but is still in Beta... and it shows. Perhaps it's because I've been using IE for so long, but Chrome doesn't seem nearly as intuitive.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 17, 2008)

As attacks escalate, MS readies emergency IE patch | Zero Day | ZDNet.com


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2008)

Makes me glad I have a Mac at home.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 17, 2008)

If I am understanding this correctly, I switched over to Mozilla Firefox after reading all this.

Almost unnoticed, it looks like a Mozilla browser is automatically installed now with recent IE packages.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 17, 2008)

I have gone to firefox too. Much faster but takes some getting used to.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 17, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> Thanks for posting this Andrew. This IE security flaw seems to potentially open up our PayPal and banking passwords to hackers. Has anyone switched to other browsing software? I see Firefox 3 is out now.




Great! I've never had a PayPal account until yesterday. 

Can I just dump my PayPal account so the info disappears?


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Makes me glad I have a Mac at home.



Macs rule 

I use the Camino web browser mostly. I find it better and faster than Firefox or Safari. (For those Windows users out there, Camino is Mac OS X only.)


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 20, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> APuritansMind said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting this Andrew. This IE security flaw seems to potentially open up our PayPal and banking passwords to hackers. Has anyone switched to other browsing software? I see Firefox 3 is out now.
> ...



I haven't done anything different with my accounts. I just use the Firefox 3 software rather than Internet Explorer to be safe. 

I noticed Thursday that Microsoft had updates that needed to be installed on my computer, but didn't check what they were for. Is it possible they have corrected the issue? If corrected, you should be safe. It's too late for me though, I really like Firefox 3.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 20, 2008)

IE put out a patch on Thursday to fix this.


----------

